
Languages for compilers, lisp, and early game consoles [pdf] (2012?) - podiki
http://cl-www.msi.co.jp/reports/wblcl.pdf
======
podiki
Anyone have more information on these slides, like a video of what was
presumably a talk? Really cool to see lisp used for Nintendo/Famicon!

Discussion on r/programming:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6e6zwn/i_had_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6e6zwn/i_had_no_idea_common_lisp_had_actually_been_used/)

